# Port Hedland Rent



## nickthecleaner (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello,
I'm currently staying in a mining camp in the Pilbara but I would like to move to Port Hedland so my wife can join me. What would the rent be like for a nice family home with a swimming pool?

Cheers,
Nick The Cleaner


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nickthecleaner said:


> Hello,
> I'm currently staying in a mining camp in the Pilbara but I would like to move to Port Hedland so my wife can join me. What would the rent be like for a nice family home with a swimming pool?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick The Cleaner


$3000 per week was the latest rent I checked.....companies are renting out houses to accomodate workers....there are even tent cities being set up outside town.
Ask around and see if there is a share situation or similar for your family.

Good luck


----------

